# Watch today's Wildlife Board meeting



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

Today's Wildlife Board meeting just began, and you can watch it online.

Today's agenda covers a number of topics, but I've posted here because the board is setting the 2016-2017 cougar and bobcat hunts today.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Thanks Amy!


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Anyone else a little concerned about the future of predator hunting in Utah listening to the wildlife board meeting today? Hunters better be prepared to get more involved on a variety of issues than ever before in this state if you want to keep our lifestyles and privileges alive.


----------

